# In a 5 Liter pot how much water?



## str8t0thetop (Jun 3, 2009)

straight foward question im over 3 weeks into veg now Im trying to water every 2-3 days the babies just got transplanted into fresh 5 liter pots It got a good water with the transplate now the next time I water how much water is recommended? the guy in my grow shop said in veg its good to just leave water in the tray under the plant and let it suck it up he said 2 days put water in 1 day leave it dry and the plant will great all it needs? is this correct never really saw much on this method


----------



## Caretaker (Jun 3, 2009)

Your pot should have holes on the bottom if its not a homeaide device. So put a plate or tray under the pot and water the plant until water comes through the bottom. Then dont water again until you know %95 its dry. YOu have to stick your finger downa little to try to feel moisture or buy a moisture meter. But water a little less at first because you just transplanted it. For the first 2 times water the area where the plants sits well then give a little around it. When the outer part of the container is a little dry to the roots will grow more then leading to better and bigger plant growth. You dont want all the roots drowning in water.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 3, 2009)

Good thoughts from Caretaker...

A good rule of thumb is to not water again until the soil surface is very dry.  Use your finger and if you still feel moist soil just under the surface you can wait some more.  Let them get pretty dry and make note of when there is a slight slouch of your plant's leaves and this is when they are telling your that they need watering.  After a while you'll really tune into your plant's needs.

And water very s-l-o-w-l-y...   give them about a 1/2 liter and wait for 5 minutes.  Then come back and s-l-o-w-l-y add water until you see a slight amount of runoff in your saucer under the plant.  They won't need much now but as the plant develops it's root structure and grows bigger you'll need to increase the watering.


Happy Growing!


----------

